# Gewässerhege und -pflege ohne Rechtssicherheit



## Laichzeit (28. Juni 2021)

Der Antrag war nicht gut durchdacht und wurde richtigerweise abgelehnt. Anders als es der DAFV und die Bildunterschrift unterstellt, sind Arbeiten am Gewässer aus Hegegründen eine hoheitliche Aufgabe und mit den jetzigen Regeln zum Befahren der Wege erlaubt. Man darf die Wege nur nicht befahren, wenn man ganz normal angeln geht. Für alle anderen Nutzer der LuF Wege gilt das Gleiche, ich darf in den Wald zum Holzsägen fahren, aber nicht um am Sonntag die Natur zu genießen, auch wenn ich das grüne Schildchen im Auto habe.
Die Idee war gut, aber man bekommt das nur umgesetzt wenn man entweder das Angeln als hoheitliche Aufgabe anerkennt oder das Verbot die Wege zu befahren für alle anderen auch aufweicht.


----------



## tibulski (28. Juni 2021)

Hallo,



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Anders als es der DAFV und die Bildunterschrift unterstellt, sind Arbeiten am Gewässer aus Hegegründen eine hoheitliche Aufgabe und mit den jetzigen Regeln zum Befahren der Wege erlaubt.


Das sieht die Bundesregierung nach meiner Information anders. Zitat Bundesdrucksache19/3216 vom 04.07.2018 auf eine kleine Anfrage der FDP:



> Verkehre,  die  im  Zusammenhang  mit  berufsmäßiger  Binnenfischerei  erfolgen,  sind als landwirtschaftliche Verkehre im Sinne der StVO anzusehen. Die Anlage beziehungsweise Bewirtschaftung eines Binnensees (Fischzucht und Ertrag) stellt eine Bewirtschaftung des Grundstücks dar. Sportfischer sowie Hobbyangler be-treiben dagegen keine Landwirtschaft im Sinne der StVO. Dies gilt auch für Ver-eine, in denen sich diese ggf. organisieren.



In der Antwort der Bundesregierung wird da keinerlei Ausnahme für "hoheitliche Aufgaben" gemacht. Das Gesetz bietet natürlich die Möglichkeit Ausnahmegenehmigungen zu erteilen, aber Rechtssicherheit für die ordnungsgemäße Durchführung der gesetzlichen Hegeverpflichtungen sieht nach meiner Ansicht anders aus. Woher hast du das mit der "hoheitlichen Aufgabe"?

In Brandenburg können sich Angler dazu eine Wadfahrgenehmigung für 3 Jahre ausstellen lassen und damit die Wege auch zum Angeln befahren. Aber wie gesagt ein bundesweit einheitliche Regelung bzw. Rechtssicherheit ist mir nicht bekannt.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Laichzeit (28. Juni 2021)

Nur Eigentümer des unbeschränkten Fischereirechts sind zur Hege verpflichtet und berechtigt. Sie und deren Helfer betreiben Gewässerhege, die übrigens allgemein als Landwirtschaft anerkannt wird, auch in dem genannten Kölner Urteil. Das ist meiner Meinung ziemlich unstrittig. Zu diesem Zweck darf man die Land- und Forstwirtschaftlichen Wege befahren.
Strittig ist, ob ein Hobbyangler der angeln geht, Hege betreibt. Das wird generell angezweifelt. Denn wenn ich Hege betreibe, bin ich Helfer des Fischereirechtsinhabers und betreibe Hege. Wenn ich als Angler ans Gewässer gehe, dann vorrangig um einen schönen Tag in der Natur zu haben und was zu fangen. Vielleicht steht in der Gewässerordnung, dass Fischart X zu entnehmen sei, wenn ich die Art fange, dann betreibe ich vielleicht Hege, aber reicht das aus?


----------



## Verstrahlt (28. Juni 2021)

In meinem Verein gibt es nur ein Gewässer das über eine geteerte Zufahrt verfügt der rest ist nur durch Feldwege erreichbar und so wie ich das Verstanden habe darf ich die Forstwege nutzen um ans Gewässer zu kommen... kann natürlich sein das es verboten ist aber in zig Jahren hatte noch niemand ein problem damit.


----------



## doebelfaenger (30. Juni 2021)

Der Antrag wurde ja schon vor knapp zwei Jahren im Verkehrsausschuss abgelehnt und hatte deshalb nie eine Chance. Alles weitere ist nur Symbolpolitik und der Versuch der FDP, sich als Anglerpartei zu brüsten.

Der Antrag an sich ist auch schon völliger Schwachsinn und die Kommentare diverser DAFV-Akteure passen sich dem an. Also ob irgendein Arbeitsdienst daran scheitert, weil man mit dem Auto nicht ans Gewässer darf. 

Klassischer DAFV-Spin: 99 Prozent der Angler interessiert oder betrifft es nicht, aber wir versuchen jetzt, die ganz große Nummer draus zu machen.

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------

